# A Boy and His Dog



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my son, Brayden, and his puppy Camo (but I all her Harvey Two Face). Camo is Kangol's great-niece and she is a hot mess but she LOVES to snuggle with her Brayden. She is 5 months old now.



















She likes to sit in this flower pot outside for some reason









She is a bed hog just like the rest of the family
  
















Camo and her mommy, Tucker.






















She never quits playing... she is like my son: Even when she is not doing anything she is still doing SOMETHING!








Little Ms. Harvey Two-Face

She gives Kangol a run for his money


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Omg, those pics are pricless Lauren! Thank you so much for sharing.  Both the pup and your son are adorable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> Omg, those pics are pricless Lauren! Thank you so much for sharing.  Both the pup and your son are adorable.


*THANK YOU so much!!
*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute pics over all.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG super freakin cute  Great pics thanks so much for sharing with us. I bet they are just they best friends ever


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG super freakin cute  Great pics thanks so much for sharing with us. I bet they are just they best friends ever


Thanks! Yes, they are best buddies, Krystal. Brayden is so funny because when I ask him whose puppy Kangol is he says, "Mamas." Then I say, "Who are Daddy's puppies?" and he says, "Koby and Tucker." and finally I ask him, "Do you have a puppy? Whats your puppy's name?" He gets a big smile and says "CAMO!" (but it sounds like ammo, which cracks me up even more).


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> Omg, those pics are pricless Lauren! Thank you so much for sharing.  Both the pup and your son are adorable.


I'll second that!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Too Cute!!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Too....much....cuteness.......................................


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you!:roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Camo is adorable! They look like quite the duo.... You're gonna see that as she grows they will be unseperable! (sp?) The flower pot pic is too funny... Dogs do the darndest things eh?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Camo is adorable! They look like quite the duo.... You're gonna see that as she grows they will be unseperable! (sp?) The flower pot pic is too funny... Dogs do the darndest things eh?


All of my dogs like to sit in weird places... they crack me up. 
I know they will be inseparable as they grow; Kangol and him are great together too as Brayden calls Kangol his "horsey puppy" but Kangol's main concern is where I'm at, what I'm doing, and can he come too? HAHA
Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww what precious moments!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey pitbullmamanatl
AWWWWW-a happy family-gotta love the gift of a happy Bully.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

they are all so cute!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics very cute boy and doggies..all the dogs look good...great job


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I LOVE CAMO!!

too freakin' cuute!!


----------

